# C# Programm Beispiele



## Thaiminater (18. Oktober 2016)

Hey Jungs ich bin grad in der Schule am C# lernen und würde gern nen paar Programme selber zuhause schreiben aber ich weiß nicht wirklich was ich machen könnte. 
Hat jmd vllt ne Idee?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2016)

Wie wäre es mit dem Anfängerprogramm was wahrscheinlich jeder Einsteiger ins Programmieren schon gemacht hat: Dem Taschenrechner?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2016)

Als erstes natürlich den Standard: "Hello World". 


Also ein Programm das einfach einen Text ausgibt.


----------



## Ebrithil (18. Oktober 2016)

Hello World ist natürlich extrem simpel, Taschenrechner hätte ich jetzt auch erstmal vorgeschlagen (natürlich kein graphischer), da hat man direkt Ein+Ausgabe und Funktionsaufrufe mal mit drin ohne, dass es direkt super kompliziert wird.


----------



## Thaiminater (18. Oktober 2016)

Ok ich hät glaub noch mehr erzählern sollen. Ich hab vorher nen halbes Jahr Java gemacht und jetzt so nen 300 Seiten buch durch was halt nur bis Arrays geht durch.
Hab mir jetzt dieses geholt 389842183X - Eric Gunnerson - C sharp - Tutorial und Referenz (Galileo Computing) und wollte halt nen Programm wo ich das anwenden kann.
Nen BMI Rechner hab ich schon gemacht zb. Sowie mitm Kumple Roulette


----------



## fotoman (18. Oktober 2016)

Ist halt die Frage, worauf Du mehr Wert legst: die Implementierung von irgendwelchen Algorithmen, die grafische Darstellung oder gar beides?

Wie wäre es mit einem Programm zur Kurverdiskussion (oder sonstwas, was gerade in Mathe ansteht)
Die Nutzung komplexer Zahlen eignet sich auch ganz gut zur Demonstration einiger Programmierparadigmen, ebenso das Rechnen mit "langen" Zahlen, also Zahlen mit einer beliebigen Anzahl an Ziffern (wird dann meist als String dargestellt und man darf schon für die Grundrechenarten die klassischen (händicshen) Rechenregeln aus der Grundschule wieder hervor kramen 
Oder ein aktuelles Thema aus dem Physikunterricht (Optik wäre was schönes, dürfte aber wohl schon ein paar Schuljahre zurück liegen)
Oder eine Adressverwaltung, um etwas objektorientierte Vererbung (und je nach Interesse auch noch SQL/Datenabnkanbindung und/oderLINQ) zu üben? Das könnte man dann auch als einfache Bilddatenbank für die (Handy-)Bilder erweitern.

Das beinhaltet natürlich alles nicht nur reines C#, sondern irgendwann dann auch die .NET-Libraries oder Mono.


----------



## Marwyc (18. Oktober 2016)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ok ich hät glaub noch mehr erzählern sollen. Ich hab vorher nen halbes Jahr Java gemacht und jetzt so nen 300 Seiten buch durch was halt nur bis Arrays geht durch.
> Hab mir jetzt dieses geholt 389842183X - Eric Gunnerson - C sharp - Tutorial und Referenz (Galileo Computing) und wollte halt nen Programm wo ich das anwenden kann.
> Nen BMI Rechner hab ich schon gemacht zb. Sowie mitm Kumple Roulette



TRAIN your programmer

Kann das hier empfehlen.


----------



## nitg (22. Oktober 2016)

Mein Vorschlag wäre eine simple Adressverwaltung mit angebundener SQL-Datenbank. Klar, SQL benötigt da ggf auch etwas Einarbeitung (DB aufsetzen, Strukturen verstehen, etc.)  - aber so lernst du gleich ein bisschen was von allem.

Wenns rein C# sein sollte, würde ich ggf auch mit einem Taschenrechner oder ggf MP3-Player anfangen


----------



## Flipbo219 (24. Oktober 2016)

Wie wäre es erstmal mit einem Programm, dass ein Text Dokument einliest.
Das Dokument besteht aus 3 Spalten die zb. durch ein Semikolon getrennt sind. In der ersten Spalte steht ein Wert (Int, double, string oder was auch immer), in der zweiten Spakte steht auch ein Wert und in der dritten ein Operator. 

Beispielweise so:
3;4;plus
6;9;minus
5;0;divide
50000;10;multiply
abcd;efgh;plus
fadsvgfdsfbvs

Nun musst du diese Daten importieren und auswerten. Dazu gibt es dann für jeden Operator eine Klasse(Plus, minus, Mult, Divide, concat).
In den Klassen gibt es dann eine Methode "public string getAktion(object A, object B)" die einen string returned, ob man den operator wirklich auf die beiden Werte anwenden will und if yes kommt das ganz in eine Methode "public object verarbeiten(object A, object B)" die den operator auf die werte anwendet. 
Sonderfälle wie  fehlende Semikolons, teilen durch 0, das addieren von strings, leerzeilen etc müssen natürlich abgedeckt sein. 
Neben den Klassen ist noch ein Interface zu schreiben welches zb so aussieht:
    interface Worker
    { 
        object verarbeiten(object A, object B);
        string getAktion(object A, object B);

    }

Am Ende vielleicht dann noch eine Frage ob die Rechnungen stimmen. 

Lg


----------



## taks (24. Oktober 2016)

Oder wie wärs mit Kommandozeilen basierenden Spielen.
Hab grad letzthin was gefunden was ich vor X Jahren mal gemacht habe.
Machst ne Klasse "Warrior" welche Attribute (AP, HP, ...) und Methoden (Attack, Block, ...) hat.
Dann kannst du die Kampfmechnik mit Random Zusatzschaden, verschiedenen Waffen, etc. erweitern.


----------



## combine277 (27. Oktober 2016)

schere stein papier echse spock gegen eine K.I
ein simples Text-Adventure mit vll RPG Elementen^^

kann dir paar Samples mal schicken die ich selbst gecoded habe, kannst dich ja mal per PN melden wenn du Interesse hast


----------



## Defenz0r (27. Oktober 2016)

Programmier eine Uhr
Ausser 3 Variablen und der conio.h / windows h brauchst du nix.


----------



## nitg (27. Oktober 2016)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Programmier eine Uhr
> Ausser 3 Variablen und der conio.h / windows h brauchst du nix.



sag das nicht 
schon mal eine analoge uhr mit WPF gemacht?


----------



## Stern1710 (27. Oktober 2016)

Was du auch machen kannst: Einen kleinen, für den Anfang mal einseitigen Chat über TCP . Ist nicht zu schwer zu implementieren und wenn man dann mag, kann man es auch für beide Richtungen einbauen.


----------



## Defenz0r (27. Oktober 2016)

N0pe aber Windows Forms. Ein Klacks


----------



## Maxwede (11. November 2016)

Bin ebenfalls grade dabei c# zu lernen. Wenn du dich schon ein wenig auskennst, dann würde ich auch sowas wie 4-gewinnt vorschlagen. Man nutzt so ziemlich alles was man üben muss und es bietet sich an bereits mit Klassen zu arbeiten. Solltest du dir gleich angewöhnen.. 
grüße


----------



## Grabbi3 (11. November 2016)

Der Taschenrechner wurde ja bereits genannt. Ansonsten würde ich auch erstmal ein kleines auf Kommandozeile basierendes Spiel empfehlen (Tik Tak Toe oder BlackJack).
Das waren so unsere ersten Aufgaben in der Schule. Wenn du schon mehr Erfahrung hast könntest du auch eine ToDo Liste bauen. Später  dann eventuell auch mit Datenbank anbindung
um die Einträge zu Speichern.


----------



## Sixe44 (12. November 2016)

Moin! 

Ich hatte einen Einführungskurs Programmieren an der Uni, dazu einige schöne Aufgaben. Schreib mir doch mal eine private Nachricht, dann schick ich dir das per Mail!

LG


----------



## rtf (20. November 2016)

Hab auch noch einige Beispiele, die programmiert werden können. So haben wir damals in der Schule angefangen. Da haben wir auf Kommandozeilenbasis mit dem Sternsymbol Formen  wie z.B. Dreiecke gezeichnet, um Die Schleifen besser verstehen zu können. Ansonsten wie vorher schon genannt, Chat, kleine Spiele,


----------



## Defenz0r (20. November 2016)

Eigentlich sind die Beispiele etwas sinnbefreit.
Wenn der TE wirklich Interesse an der Programmierung hat, dann hat er genuegend Faelle, bei dem er mit dem was er programmieren will ein Problem loesen kann.
Wenn man nur Programmieren kann wenn man einen Fall hat, dann ist das etwas bloede.
Eigentlich kann man alles moegliche 1 zu 1 umsetzen wenn man etwas recherchiert.
Zum Beispiel Buecher sortieren, Uhr, ... usw. Da gibts echt vieles was im echten Leben aehnlich laueft

@TE interessiert dich Mathematik? 

About - Project Euler


----------

